# Merry Christmas



## Philly (20 Dec 2007)

HI Folks
Just wanted to wish our membership a very happy Christmas!
It has been a long and "interesting" year for me - here's to 2008!
best wishes,
Philly :ho2


----------



## CHJ (20 Dec 2007)

All the best to you and yours Philly, hope it's Plane sailing in 2008.


----------



## NeilO (20 Dec 2007)

Wishing you a Merry Christmas , Philly and to your Family....
And all the best for the New Year..



and of course to All the UKW Members around the World...


----------



## Shultzy (20 Dec 2007)

Merry Christmas and a happy New Year to one and all :ho2 :ho2 :ho2


----------



## PowerTool (20 Dec 2007)

Happy Christmas to all :ho2 
And a great 2008 ccasion5: 

Andrew


----------



## Smudger (20 Dec 2007)

What a nice bandwagon to join. Merry Christmas everybody, and a prosperous and healthy new year.


----------



## Paul.J (20 Dec 2007)

Merry Christmas from here too Philly.  
And can i take this opportunity to thank members who have been so generous to me this last year.Thank you.
Paul.J. :ho2


----------



## wizer (20 Dec 2007)

Happy xmas and a merry new year to all on UKW

ccasion5:


----------



## TonyW (20 Dec 2007)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all

Cheers





Tony


----------



## Gill (20 Dec 2007)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to one and all.






Gill


----------



## Woody Alan (20 Dec 2007)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to one and all. 
:ho2 :deer kind of a quiet christmas, chill out with the family 

Alan


----------



## Shadowfax (20 Dec 2007)

Enjoy yourselves, people. Have a great Christmas and best wishes for the New Year to each of you and your families and friends.

SF


----------



## woodbutcher (20 Dec 2007)

a merry christmas to everyone from myself and my family just remember to be drink aware ccasion5: and if your driving take care. i hope every body gets what they wish for 




woodbutcher


----------



## woodbloke (20 Dec 2007)

Philly and family - a Merry Christmas to you and to everyone else here and around the world...
looking forward to meeting new forum members (and old friends) in 08 - Rob :ho2


----------



## Woodmagnet (20 Dec 2007)

To everyone on the forum, especially to the very kind people who helped me out in time of need.


----------



## Bodrighy (21 Dec 2007)

A really happy and peaceful Christmas to everyone. I thank all of you who have put up with my crazy questions and 'gently' criticised my efforts. The Christmas Spirit has truly been a year round thing in this forum. 

Thanks to all

Pete


----------



## devonwoody (21 Dec 2007)

Merry Christmas and a happy new year to all.
Looking forward to another good year on the forum.


----------



## llangatwgnedd (21 Dec 2007)

Nadolig Llawen a Blwyddyn Newydd Dda :ho2


----------



## beejay (21 Dec 2007)

A happy and peaceful Christmas to everyone
Regards, beejay


----------



## Saintsman (21 Dec 2007)

Shucks, my first forum Christmas !

Merry Christmas to eveyone and thanks for all the hugely useful tips, advice and info.

Here's to a good 2008.

Saintsman


----------



## Slim (21 Dec 2007)

Merry Christmas Philly, and everyone else.  I hope 2008 is a great year for you all. ccasion5:


----------



## Taffy Turner (21 Dec 2007)

Sawdust Producer":a2rs8fr7 said:


> Nadolig Llawen a Blwyddyn Newydd Dda :ho2



I couldn't have put it better myself!!!  

Happy Christmas everyone!

Gary


----------



## Newbie_Neil (21 Dec 2007)

Merry Christmas to you all.

All the best,
Neil

PS Gill and Kevin, thank you. :lol: :lol:


----------



## pobo (21 Dec 2007)

Merry Christmas to all :deer and wish you all a very happy new year


----------



## Steve Jones (21 Dec 2007)

Merry Christmas everyone and a Happy New Year :ho2

Regards 

Steve


----------



## Richard S (21 Dec 2007)

Merry Christmas and a peaceful and prosperous New Year to you all

Richard :ho2


----------



## RobertMP (21 Dec 2007)

Merry Christmas to all and a special thanks to those that have helped me with advice and guidance on design and making.


----------



## eggflan (22 Dec 2007)

Sawdust Producer":1s1uamc7 said:


> Nadolig Llawen a Blwyddyn Newydd Dda :ho2



Pardon!!!!!!!

Merry crimbo to you all ,, and hope the next year puts lots of sawdust on the workshop floor for each and every one of you 

Best Wishes 
Mic


----------



## Digit (22 Dec 2007)

> Nadolig Llawen a Blwyddyn Newydd Dda



Merry Christmas and a happy New Year.
See, I speak da lingo lake a nitive.


----------



## TEP (22 Dec 2007)

Hi all.

My first Christmas on the forum, let's hope we see many more.

Hope you all have a great Xmas, and a even better 2008. Merry Xmas, and a happy and prosperous New Year.

Take care all! Best wishes! :ho2 :deer ccasion5:


----------



## devonwoody (22 Dec 2007)

sorry clicked the wrong button


----------



## OPJ (22 Dec 2007)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all!  

:ho2 ccasion5:


----------



## THOMASB (22 Dec 2007)

Just like to wish all of you a great Xmas and have a good time with family and friends, but get back in the shed soon!! Many thanks to all of you that have helped me over the year, may need more help over the coming years!!!! :wink: :wink: 
Still waiting for my new Jet 1220 to arrive, so have been in the shed making a new bench, and re-arranging all my tools, will show a update in the new year, by the way have a happy new year, 2008 is our 40th :roll: :roll:


----------



## Rich (22 Dec 2007)

Iwould like to take this opportunity to say thanks for all the advice and replies from all you kind folk, as my mum used to say "it,s nice to be important, but it,s more important to be nice"

I wish each and every one of you a merry christmas and a happy new year.

Rich.


----------



## martyn2 (23 Dec 2007)

:ho2 Merry Christmas and a good new year to all members and their Familys ........ ccasion5: :deer


----------



## Anonymous (23 Dec 2007)

Merry Christmas Phil and all our members

It's _plane_ to see that you'll be having a great 2008!


Sorry, I'll get me coat


----------



## sliver (23 Dec 2007)

Blimey!!! It says I last visited on 1st November. Didn't think we'd been THAT hectic :shock: . Torrid time losing momentum (I hope).

Best wishes to one & all, old members & new. 2008 here we come!!   

Mr & Mrs Sliver.   :wink:


----------



## mailee (23 Dec 2007)

A Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to one and all of you.


----------



## Nigel (23 Dec 2007)

:ho2 
A very merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to you and your families

Cheers Nigel ccasion5:


----------



## johnjin (23 Dec 2007)

A very Happy Christmas to all the UKWorkshop members and a very Happy New Year

Best wishes to you all

John :ho2


----------



## Routermonster (24 Dec 2007)

Merry Christmas & a WOODY-FUL New Year to all.

Can't wait to open my pressies under the tree!


----------



## Digit (24 Dec 2007)

I found this forum whilst 'taking things easy' after surgery, and I would like to thank members for making my recuperation much more pleasurable than otherwise would have been the case.
A merry christmas to you all!  

Roy.


----------



## RATWOOD (24 Dec 2007)

Merry Christmas and a happy New Year to one and all 

:ho2


----------



## Chris Knight (24 Dec 2007)

A very Merry Christmas to everyone and may all your New Yeas be happy and prosperous.


----------



## Stu in Tokyo (24 Dec 2007)

Merry Christmas to one and all!

Christmas in Japan is not that merry, but we get by.


----------



## MrJay (24 Dec 2007)

Bah-Humbug one and all


----------



## Jaco (25 Dec 2007)

A merry Christmas to you all, and a great 2008!


----------



## Steve Maskery (25 Dec 2007)

Merry Christmas all, live long and prosper.
Steve


----------



## caretaker (26 Dec 2007)

Just got my Internet connection working after one week so am playing catch up.
Merry Christmas and a happy new year to every one.
Thanking you all for all the tips and help in 2007 and hope more in 2008.
Reg


----------



## Gordon T (26 Dec 2007)

To all, feliz navidad y prospero ano nuevo

GT


----------



## Escudo (27 Dec 2007)

Merry Christmas and Happy New year.  

Thanks to everyone for contributing to the forum during the last year.

Cheers, Tony.


----------



## Waka (27 Dec 2007)

Bit late for the Xmas bit, but here's wishing everyone a happy and prosporous new year.


----------



## Vormulac (28 Dec 2007)

Another late one here, but Merry Christmas all, and a happy, safe and prosperous New Year!

V.


----------

